# No Power to Driver's Door



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi ive lost the function to all the switches in the drivers door, no central locking, no electric windows or mirrors, no boot or petrol flap release which is the main problem although i know there's an emergency release . Ive checked the fuses, all ok and passenger door has power anyway. Checked the wiring to the door behind the rubber boot and all seems connected, removed door panel and as i pull the plugs off the window motor and re connect them i can hear power getting through, So my question is where is the door control module situated so i can check it for damp and loose connection please before i give in and have to wait for the garage to fit me in
Thanks


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Check the emergency fuel flap release before you drive any more and run out of petrol as they don't always work. I found this out on my previous TT with 10 miles of fuel left!!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

KCZ 313 said:


> ...........So my question is where is the door control module situated so i can check it for damp and loose connection please before i give in and have to wait for the garage to fit me in
> Thanks


Door control module is part of the window motor. The bit the cables plug in to. Can only be purchased as a complete unit, but are fairly cheap. Just search for the same part number, which will be printed on it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can reference this from the workshop manual *Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021* in the KB -


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok that's what I thought, i bought a good used motor from ebay and plugged it in but its still dead hmmm


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Think ill check the door wiring again tomorrow thanks
Where is the part number 8J0959433 situated then?


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Check the emergency fuel flap release before you drive any more and run out of petrol as they don't always work. I found this out on my previous TT with 10 miles of fuel left!!!


Yes that's what I thought, ive got half a tank at the moment


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bear in mind door module does not power central locking or the speakers. Do you have issues with these as well as things the module does control (driver window, pass window button, door lock buttons, wing mirror controls)

If everything is non-functional, it must be the wiring into the door, as there is no other single point of failure

A scan would help a lot


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

KCZ 313 said:


> Think ill check the door wiring again tomorrow thanks
> Where is the part number 8J0959433 situated then?


The boot behind the right panel (pre-2010 cars only), but what makes you think that is at fault?


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

MT-V6 said:


> Bear in mind door module does not power central locking or the speakers. Do you have issues with these as well as things the module does control (driver window, pass window button, door lock buttons, wing mirror controls)
> 
> If everything is non-functional, it must be the wiring into the door, as there is no other single point of failure
> 
> A scan would help a lot


No central locking but i think the speaker works, 2 week wait for scan at my Audi specialist....


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Weird, the locking isn't part of the door module

Must be some form of break in the wiring. I didn't think the locking was part of the door module but I think I was mistaken

Checking for power and earth would be the best place to start

Pin 1 is earth (brown) and pin 11 is positive (red/green) on the door coupling connector

Check the fuses too, I believe they should be 26/27 for both the doors, 30 amp


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

[b:pu34nshc said:


> KCZ 313[/b]"u34nshc]... 2 week wait for scan at my Audi specialist....


You could probably order and receive an OBDeleven from Amazon much quicker and run a fault scan yourself. They're quite handy for this sort of thing.

*FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes my ELM 327 didn't show any faults


----------



## KCZ 313 (Apr 7, 2013)

It was the module on the motor that was faulty, local electrican suggested pulling it off rather than the whole motor, pushed a replacement on and all is working again, thanks


----------



## jpelkone (Nov 23, 2018)

I have the same issue. New motor didn't help. Are you talking about that top right black module - is that what you changed?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The motor is purely for the window, but it comes as a complete unit with the module. Unless you have issues with the motor specifically, just swap the whole unit over. Make sure you get the exact part number and be aware it will need to be coded to suit the spec of your car


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *KCZ 313* - Be sure to check the wiring inside the door/body wiring rubber grommet very carefully. Broken wires are not uncommon -


----------



## Audi x2 (5 mo ago)

Have you checked out the fuse?


----------

